# Jeep YJ, TJ, JK



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Looking to buy a Jeep and see many with frame issues, I live in Buffalo NY "Salt belt". Are there certain years frames are better than others ?
Thanks for all replies.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

scholzee said:


> Looking to buy a Jeep and see many with frame issues, I live in Buffalo NY "Salt belt". Are there certain years frames are better than others ?
> Thanks for all replies.


Above 2002


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

seems as though they all rust! i looked at an 08 before i bought my 05 that was crusty as all get out. 07 and newer you'll have a lot more options plow wise though.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Yes its crazy the frame issue's Jeeps have this would be for pleasure. I currently plow with 2003 S10 2Dr Blazer with a 1996 6.5 ft Western unimount. I had the plow on my 1996 Blazer 250k miles rod knock. Moved plow to 1999 Blazer 223K miles reverse gear went out, now its on my 2003 Blazer. I live in saltbelt Buffalo NY. None of my 3 Blazers have any frame issue's body panels another story LOL. Jeep must have used thinner inferior steel or had pockets the stuff got in and rotted from inside out. I had a 1979 CJ7 with 304 V8 manual 3 speed and liked it 20 some years ago but slid sideways into telephone pole ended that one. Thanks for the advice !


----------

